# Contar de una lista NUMERO PARES E IMPARES



## odelllp

Hola Tutores !!!
Necesito que me ayuden a encontrar una fórmula que cuente los número pares e impares de una lista; 
Ejemplo:

FORMULA
La fórmula tendrá que devolverme el número de veces que se repite el número 2, que en el ejemplo es 3 COMO NUMERO PAR, Y de Igual forma devolverá el número de veces que aparece el número 5, en el caso es 2


NUMERO
15413
2
4553
2
2
45
5
5

He tratado con CONTARA, CONTAR.SI, SUMAPRODUCTO, Pero no he tenido los resultados esperados, Espero me ayuden Maestros....

Odelllp


----------



## Juan Pablo González

No entiendo, la idea es contar cuántos números pares hay ? o cuántas veces aparece un número específico ?


----------



## odelllp

Saludos Juan Pablo...

La idea es que, de una lista de números; La fórmula cuente cuántos son números pares y números impares, Si el número 2 que es un número par, esta repetido 102 veces, La fórmula deberá devolverme ese valor, Puede decirse cuantas veces se repite....


----------



## LEONEL

Intenta con una formula de arreglo matricial
=SUMA(SI(RESIDUO(A2:A9,2)<>0,1,0)) para impares y =SUMA(SI(RESIDUO(A2:A9,2)=0,1,0)) para pares, introduce las formula con SHIFT+CTRL+ENTER, esto solo te cuenta los pares e impares, si deseas contar los que hay de cada valor extrae una lista de valores unicosy comparalos con CONTAR.SI


----------



## odelllp

Muchas Gracias...

Es bueno aprender de los mejores


Odelllp


----------



## Juan Pablo González

Tenía estas fórmulas por ahí, pero no las había podido poner.  Las primeras (C2:C3) son las mismas que puso Leonel.  La segundas (C6:C7) cuentan los números pares (o impares) únicos que hay, por ejemplo, si tengo en la lista los números

1,2,3,2,2,3

hay dos números impares (1,3) y uno par (2)CuentaUnicos.xlsABCDE1NumeroContarNmeros219130Par32171Impar46520ContarNmerosnicos614100Par73771Impar82294101511912113301410151216121726183419222042127Hoja1


----------



## atreju

Si no quieres meterte con Macros, esto me funcionó a mi:

=IF(MOD([la celda donde esté el número],2)=0,"par","impar")

Ojalá te sea de utilidad.




odelllp said:


> Hola Tutores !!!
> Necesito que me ayuden a encontrar una fórmula que cuente los número pares e impares de una lista;
> Ejemplo:
> 
> FORMULA
> La fórmula tendrá que devolverme el número de veces que se repite el número 2, que en el ejemplo es 3 COMO NUMERO PAR, Y de Igual forma devolverá el número de veces que aparece el número 5, en el caso es 2
> 
> 
> NUMERO
> 15413
> 2
> 4553
> 2
> 2
> 45
> 5
> 5
> 
> He tratado con CONTARA, CONTAR.SI, SUMAPRODUCTO, Pero no he tenido los resultados esperados, Espero me ayuden Maestros....
> 
> Odelllp


----------



## Greg Truby

Atreju, ¿usted se dio cuenta que falta poco para que la presente cumple siete años?  Si fuera un niño que iría por segundo grado de la escuela.

Además las soluciones ofrecidas no invulcran macros.


----------

